#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Casing Design Calculation Spreadsheet

## anihita

A free excel based utility for casing design calculation:

Preview for the excel sheet in png format





```
http://petroleumsupport.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/casing-design-calculation.png
```


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Casing Design Calculation Spreadsheet

----------


## samrat

anihita,
unable to open the whole *.png format. Request send XL spread sheet. Thanks,
samrat

----------


## vilival

Thanks a lot ANIHITA...
SAMRAT, click on Utility abobe png file... Have luck...

----------


## samrat

Thanks anihita and vilival. Got it.
samrat

----------


## Tony Hendrawan

how?

----------


## BMWspeed202

Would you please reshape the spreadsheet please?

----------

